# simple question on current



## chup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there.

Im looking for a powersupply to buy for powering stuff from amall dc motors to biger eletrical rpojects. I am looking at a 1-15V regulated 25Amp powersupply. Now my question is Can i run small like 2v dc motors and such with this powersupply? because as far as i know the high amps on the powersupply shouldnt affect it, but i am unsure.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Might be better off asking in the automotive section dude!


----------

